# Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2010



## troycoop (May 20, 2010)

hi everyone 
we are putting on a gold coast reptile expo on the 8th of August at parklands showground.

we are allowed to have reptile products ,books, enclosures,etc on sale at the expo but the only people who are able to sell animals are the holders or a commercial reptile licence and they can only be commercial reptiles.

displaying elapids is allowed as long as they are in a locked enclosure.

all exhibitors will be run under our demonstrators permit you cannot sell or advertise animals for sale at the event but can still hand out buisness cards on the day

exhibitors are free who are just showing animals if you are selling anything you will be classed as a commercial seller and will have to pay for a commercial site.

So anyone who wishes to display their reptiles at the event,or set up a stall to sell products must get in contact with me either via pm, or email at [email protected], by sunday the 4th of july.
i will post more information as things get finalised.
cheers
troy


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 20, 2010)

ohhhh i wish people would put a vic show on


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 20, 2010)

Well done


----------



## 53ERX (May 20, 2010)

Very well done indeed, we'll be there and will bring a few herp-friendly friends!


----------



## Kenshin (May 20, 2010)

my mrs and i will definatly come down


----------



## syeph8 (May 20, 2010)

the one week in august im bloody busy! gotta be kidding me! #[email protected]%$ i need to go up to SEQ around that time aswell.. cant move it to a week earlier?


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 20, 2010)

Is there going to be a Saturday night BBQ before the Expo


----------



## smeejason (May 20, 2010)

top effort buddy


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 20, 2010)

Nice work.i'll come down and support it.
cheers
Simon


----------



## sweethips12 (May 20, 2010)

thats great to hear! If i get a chance i will come down, work premiting =)


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 20, 2010)

is this 100 % set now? Book me in for a commercial stand, how much is it?


----------



## trousersnakes (May 20, 2010)

You little ripper! The advertisment poster looks great!How about I print some off and post them around pet shops here on the nsw north coast?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 20, 2010)

how are you guys advertising this??


----------



## XKiller (May 21, 2010)

Awesome great to hear.


----------



## azn4114 (May 21, 2010)

excellent,i know a lot of people who will attend


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 21, 2010)

Well done Troy. We'll be there to support you. 
cheers
Joy


----------



## Jimmy_jam (May 22, 2010)

i will be there with bells on..


----------



## evozz (May 22, 2010)

Will definitely be there


----------



## Snakelove (May 22, 2010)

definitely coming =)


----------



## Tayla152girl (May 22, 2010)

Yay finally one close to brissy. will be there for sure.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 22, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## wizz (May 23, 2010)

i will be there as well show some vens and geckos.....o and varanidae mite be showing some hot hot monitors (Kimberley rocks, Pellewensis) and more.....

*
*


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 23, 2010)

Great news, email sent Troy!


----------



## Lozza (May 23, 2010)

Awesome - I should be able to get up there for it


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 23, 2010)

Troy..
I have sent a pm requesting info on setting up a stall but I havn't recieved a reply as yet. Could you send through some info when your able. I imagine you would be pretty busy atm


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 23, 2010)

We will have a Herp Books stand - can you please forward the details to [email protected]?

Cheers


----------



## Mr.James (May 23, 2010)

Well done! We'll do our best to make the trip up.


----------



## learner74 (May 23, 2010)

I will make sure i have the day off to come down!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 23, 2010)

He is probably flat out , I'm waiting for a reply too. You did get my email Troy?


----------



## troycoop (May 23, 2010)

Hi guys sorry for the delay... Just working out some last minute details will get all info sent off in the next couple of weeks...

Cheers Troy


----------



## briiiziii (May 23, 2010)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!
I can't wait!!! I will most deffinately be there 
Well done and thankkkyou so much to all the organisers!


----------



## troycoop (May 23, 2010)

Email address on Poster is incorrect it is [email protected] will rectify and update poster asap.


----------



## troycoop (May 24, 2010)

here is the finished poster with the right email and a contact number
application form will be uploaded tomorrow
sorry for any inconvenience


View attachment finished Ad.pdf


----------



## troycoop (May 25, 2010)

just finished my interview with EPA and its all good just got to fix a small thing with the application form then ill send it to everyone thats asked for it later tonight and hope to see you all there
thanks troy


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 25, 2010)

sweet, good work mate


----------



## troycoop (May 25, 2010)

*Application Form*

Application form ready to go.

If you're interested in joining us in August download and complete the form and send it to [email protected] or post to:
PO Box 523, Helensvale QLD 4212

If you have any queries do not hesitate to contact me.

Cheers
Troy
0422 844 765


----------



## troycoop (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone 
Just letting you all know it's going good it keeps getting bigger and bigger 
by the day and thanks to all who have supported us. 
anyone who is interested in being an exhibitor don't hesitate to give me a call.

thanks
troy
0422844765


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 31, 2010)

Hi Troy
I am sure HSQ members will show good support for this Expo, see you Sunday June 6th
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## troycoop (Jun 3, 2010)

Bredlislave said:


> Hi Troy
> I am sure HSQ members will show good support for this Expo, see you Sunday June 6th
> Cheers
> Sandee



thats good to here the more the better 
we have pet crazy and Brisbane pet super store confirmed to come and will be doing really good deals on the day and EPA will be there selling licenses on the day also livefoods unlimited are confirmed also
cheers 
troy


----------



## Choco (Jun 7, 2010)

Woohoo. I'll be there. Would love to bring the Jungles down but they'll probably be too busy making babies. May just bring the males.

Cheers,

Allan


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 7, 2010)

The Herpetological Society of Queensland will have a stall at the Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2010

Hopefully we can spread the "good" word on Herpetology

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 7, 2010)

oh i am SOOOOOO there....


----------



## Perkele (Jun 7, 2010)

i'm so keen! i'm pumped that this is going ahead!


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm gonna be there! will be a month after i land in Australia and will make me feel better after having to sell all my reptiles! to go and look around do you have to fill in that form, or do you just pay at the door and walk in? it may sound a bit like a stupid question, sorry. Can't wait!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome ReptileboyH and please drop by our stand at the Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2010
The Herpetological Society of Queensland
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 8, 2010)

well done troy I will be there be a good day


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 8, 2010)

ReptileboyH said:


> I'm gonna be there! will be a month after i land in Australia and will make me feel better after having to sell all my reptiles! to go and look around do you have to fill in that form, or do you just pay at the door and walk in? it may sound a bit like a stupid question, sorry. Can't wait!



just pay at the door mate


----------



## troycoop (Jun 8, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> just pay at the door mate



thanks got to it before me lol

troy


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, thanks.
And i will deffo drop by your stall!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 8, 2010)

hi reptileboy have you been here before? or will it be your first time in qld? Looking forward to it will have my whole range of products there and hopefully two or three enclosures


----------



## ohhsweetness (Jun 8, 2010)

yay one close to me my first one ill be going to yay !! lol


----------



## bpb02 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you to those who have put this show together, looks as if it will be a great day. Pity i am going on a cruise a few days afterwards so i wont to be able to going on a shopping spree.


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 8, 2010)

I will be there for sure! Good work, cant wait!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Things to bring.
Wallet (full + credit card)
License 
Mobile (for putting breeders numbers)
Click Clacks 
A trailer (enclosures can be big)

Things Not To Bring
Your Mom
Your Grandparents
Your Girlfriend

Unless they are cool and like reptiles


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jun 9, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> hi reptileboy have you been here before? or will it be your first time in qld? Looking forward to it will have my whole range of products there and hopefully two or three enclosures



Yes it will be my first time.


----------



## troycoop (Jun 11, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> hi reptileboy have you been here before? or will it be your first time in qld? Looking forward to it will have my whole range of products there and hopefully two or three enclosures



Thanks for the call hope to see you there with some nice products

Thanks Troy
0422844765


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

ohhsweetness said:


> yay one close to me my first one ill be going to yay !! lol



+ 1


----------



## troycoop (Jun 14, 2010)

slowly filling up first in best dressed so anyone who wants to come send in your form.


----------



## Kitmin (Jun 14, 2010)

We are coming and looking forward to it. Hopefully be able to increase our collection and get some info on others. Kitmin


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 14, 2010)

just started an unusual three bay enclosure for the expo, lets see how it turns out.


----------



## driftoz (Jun 14, 2010)

im hopefully going to make the treck up from adelaide ive never been to a reptile show before let alone out of SA lol pitty i wont beable to buy anything.


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 15, 2010)

to people who are displaying,if you are going to be displaying juvenile albino darwins can you pm me please


----------



## troycoop (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks to brisbane bird and exotics and baden (solar 17) for joining us on the day cant wait


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 15, 2010)

oh Baden can you bring that gorgeous orangie red bredli of yours, i would love to see it


----------



## troycoop (Jun 18, 2010)

only 16 days till cut off so if interested in displaying start sending in your forms

thanks troy
0422844765


----------



## troycoop (Jun 27, 2010)

Only 7 more day for all forms to be in to get a space on the day anyone and everyone welcome feel free to give me a call for any questions
Thanks Troy
0422 844 765


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 27, 2010)

Just booked my stall so i'm all set, don't leave it too late and miss out, it's going to be great. Remember its free if you are only displaying your animals, you cant beat that!


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 27, 2010)

be there with bells on guys


----------



## troycoop (Jun 28, 2010)

ok all this expo is coming up on us quickly .....lots of good stuff to see , many new products being showcased from reptione, kongs , dalbarb, ultimate reptile supplies and a handful of new organizations with product you will love...there will be many reptile food organizations to speak to about all your reptiles needs...live foods , rodent farmer etc etc...and we have been blessed with the crew from Brisbane bird and exotic (vets ) to speak to us about the do's and don’ts of reptile husbandry, there will be many private collections on display for all to see....crocodiles snakes both venomous and non venomous..geckos, skinks .frogs , turtles, dragons and a handful of the tamest monitors you’ve seen ....lace monitors , spencers monitors, penoptes ,perenties and so on....top ten most venomous in the world show will be on three times through the day, its fully catered for and for the kids we have jumping castles , mary go rounds , and a few small rides for the big kids at heart...so if your keen to show off your critters please be quick as only a few spots remain and by showing your critter you get free entry and in the draw for over $4000 worth of prizes being given away on the day , but the application forms to display your animals must be handed to us by the 4/7/10 so we can tidy up with national parks who is coming
tables are available to hire for $15 if you don’t have your own. and very strict quarantine measures are being applied for the obvious reasons.
so to all you whom are into reptiles or just thinking about the hobby you would be mad to miss this....you can come on down and see the event and sit back and relax or get involved, if your coming on down entry is $10 for adults or $5 for kids under 12 , entry for kids under 5 is free or get your family pass for $25 (two adults 3 kids)the event is on the 8th august at parklands showgrounds....any questions call tony on 0401263296 or myself on 0422844765


----------



## Basssman (Jun 28, 2010)

Is there a BBQ organised for the Saturday night or anything?

Cheers Sam


----------



## troycoop (Jun 28, 2010)

byup said:


> Is there a BBQ organised for the Saturday night or anything?
> 
> Cheers Sam



yes there will be a bbq on the saturday night for everyone to have a chat
Troy
0422 844 765


----------



## acp290885 (Jun 29, 2010)

Damn, it's a bit far for me to go. Hopefully someone will post some pics from the expo though.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Troy
Street address for the venue might help some people find their way to the expo, especially if unfamiliar with the area
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 29, 2010)

acp290885 said:


> Damn, it's a bit far for me to go. Hopefully someone will post some pics from the expo though.



i would say there will be a sufficient amount of pics from the day,i will be taking my camera aswell


----------



## troycoop (Jun 29, 2010)

Bredlislave said:


> Hi Troy
> Street address for the venue might help some people find their way to the expo, especially if unfamiliar with the area
> Cheers
> Sandee



the address is crn smith st and parklands dr southport 
Troy


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you have a map of it maybe Troy?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 29, 2010)

whereis.com.au


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 29, 2010)

i know where it is im just trying to make it easier for those lazy people out there..


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 29, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> i know where it is im just trying to make it easier for those lazy people out there..


 
He,he,he...don't ya know women can't read maps


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 29, 2010)

what? not even cartoon ones with diagrams and pictures that are always in the direction that you are travelling???????


----------



## JordyC (Jun 29, 2010)

im so there!! cant wait, only 9 days left!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 29, 2010)

are you sure its only 9 days left....you mean 39 days
June JULY August


----------



## bpb02 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ow no gexman is going to be shattered thinking it's in July unlucky mate


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 29, 2010)

i got exited for a second to


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 30, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> what? not even cartoon ones with diagrams and pictures that are always in the direction that you are travelling???????


 
That's me


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 30, 2010)

GEXMAN said:


> im so there!! cant wait, only 9 days left!!



it would be perfect if you were right(that would be my birthday)unfortunately it is next month mate


----------



## JordyC (Jun 30, 2010)

awww i was so ready for it to be in 9 days  ow well just gives me more time to save to buy heapssssssssss of stuff!!


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 7, 2010)

Not long now.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 14, 2010)

Just to whet your appetite for Gold Coast Expo, there will be a Wildlife Expo at Beaudesert next Sunday July 18th
Geckoes Wildlife will be doing the reptile presentation
It should be a great day
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## troycoop (Jul 14, 2010)

Bredlislave said:


> Just to whet your appetite for Gold Coast Expo, there will be a Wildlife Expo at Beaudesert next Sunday July 18th
> Geckoes Wildlife will be doing the reptile presentation
> It should be a great day
> Cheers
> Sandee


 
yes there is and i will be there promoting the expo 
thanks troy


----------



## troycoop (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all 
just a quick brief for the expo
*there will be 4 pet shop with HUGE discounts on the day
*people with there cool collections of snakes, lizards, turtles, frogs, crocs, monitors, ect
*top 10 most venomous snakes display
*brisbane bird and exotic vet to talk about any inquires you might have
*there will be kids entertainment eg (jumping castles)
*over $4000 in prizes to be won on the day
*rodent farmer,the mouse man, livefood unlimited and so on will be selling food on the day
*stein enclosures, just lizards will have cool enclosures on display
*scails and tails, ABK publications for all your rep related books
*queensland herp society 
*kitty crumble
and more
Thanks Troy
0422 844 765


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jumping castle :d


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 14, 2010)

where is the inflatable boxing ring and sumo????


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 14, 2010)

so annoyed!! One of my custom toughened glass panels for the new 3 bay just exploded!!! And they are real expensive too!


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 15, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> so annoyed!! One of my custom toughened glass panels for the new 3 bay just exploded!!! And they are real expensive too!



are you sure it was toughened!!! lol do you only use toughened glass for your enclosures?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 15, 2010)

definetely toughened, either use float, toughened or safety glass depending on the size and style


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't forget Sunday July 18th Wildlife Expo at Beaudesert

Come along and support Troy who will be attending and promotingGold Coast Expo 2010


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 18, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> definetely toughened, either use float, toughened or safety glass depending on the size and style


 
I feel for you mate, I just lost one of my glass panels.


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 25, 2010)

hey, do you know if i am allowed to pick up some snakeys on the day (i have organised with slimebo to do so already) or do we have to hang around afterwards and do it then ...


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 25, 2010)

if it was organised outside of the expo (before hand) and isn't done at the expo then why not?


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 25, 2010)

i just remember seeing somewhere that tere was to be no trades happening on the day ... troy, can you confirm this ? please ???


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 26, 2010)

LiasisKing said:


> i just remember seeing somewhere that tere was to be no trades happening on the day ... troy, can you confirm this ? please ???


 
it can't be done at the expo.you can pick them up either the day before the expo or after the expo has finished in another location.
see you there.
cheers
simon


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 26, 2010)

All was quiet in the house, it was the night before Christmas... Ha ha just kidding. Less than two weeks to go yeah tell everybody....


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Jul 30, 2010)

just thought i would say 9 days left everyone.

dont know bout everyone else but im getting excited now.!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 30, 2010)

saving some cash up!


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Jul 30, 2010)

yeh i know hey, i got 2 on my list either a gtp or an albino


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm really hoping to do some good net-working on the day! So I'm going to ask a lot of questions !


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 31, 2010)

can anyone tell me what time exspo starts


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 31, 2010)

9ish


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 31, 2010)

jfjellstrom said:


> can anyone tell me what time exspo starts



9am


----------



## troycoop (Aug 1, 2010)

only 1 week left coming up quick feel free to come up and say hi


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 2, 2010)

6 days in counting!
I'll be on the first train up.
With a special APS username name-tag.
It will say,"Jannico"


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 2, 2010)

woot, I'm keeping my eye out for an awesome enclosure for a nice little addition I've acquired


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 2, 2010)

I CANNOT WAIT ... i am going up straight after work ... i couldn't get the day off **damnit**

what are people displaying... what should i expect ? 
or is it all a bit of a secret ...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 3, 2010)

5 more sleeps


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 3, 2010)

LiasisKing said:


> I CANNOT WAIT ... i am going up straight after work ... i couldn't get the day off **damnit**
> 
> what are people displaying... what should i expect ?
> or is it all a bit of a secret ...


 
anyone?


----------



## wokka (Aug 3, 2010)

Rodentfarm will be displaying dead rats!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 3, 2010)

good to see some snake food getting sold there.i'll be chasing about $500 worth of frozen pinky -fuzzy rats while i'm down there.if any of the rodent sellers are doing them for a good price at the expo,send me a pm
cheers
simon


----------



## bally (Aug 3, 2010)

ill be there too. Ill be working at the Scales and tails stall


----------



## wokka (Aug 4, 2010)

Rodentfarm will have frozen quail as well


----------



## junglecarpet (Aug 4, 2010)

My partner and I are volunteering at the Wildcare Australia stand and Sausage Sizzle... we will come over and say hello when we can!


----------



## learner74 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm getting excited. We will be staying on the coast sat night so we get there early.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 4, 2010)

troycoop said:


> the address is crn smith st and parklands dr southport
> Troy


 
Just in case some people are not sure of the venue address


----------



## Amby_Purr (Aug 4, 2010)

thankyou, Bredlislave... really looking forward to the expo... *does happy dance*


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh im definately there....


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG AWESOME!!!! I have JUST (as in - today!!) finished making a brand new enclosure.... you guys were all right.. once you have one reptile you want more! Im thinking of a bearded dragon.... but this expo will give me the perfect chance to work out what the next addition to my family will be!! wooohooo im excited!!


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 4, 2010)

bally said:


> ill be there too. Ill be working at the Scales and tails stall



Me too  Might see you there


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 4, 2010)

G'day guys,

We'll be there with tables full of books, and we accept credit cards too


----------



## wokka (Aug 4, 2010)

rodentfarm will have Rabbits as well


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 5, 2010)

Is anyone organising a BBQ or social get together before or after the expo???????


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought it was at your place mate?


----------



## Perkele (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm coming along on sunday, but thought i'd point out that griffith is having an open day on sunday as well... just traffic consideration


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 5, 2010)

Just putting the finishing touches on the enclosures they are looking good. The show three bay enclosure is now finished and the fish are in. I don't know whether to post pics or leave it a surprise. I pray nothing happens to it in transit, there is almost $1500 worth of glass alone in that one. I will be bringing five display enclosures and as many hide rocks as I can make in time... Looking forward to it. Come and say hi everyone and introduce yourselves


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 5, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Is anyone organising a BBQ or social get together before or after the expo???????


 
Few snags on the barbie on saturday night...contact troy for more details


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

I will be there sunday


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 6, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I thought it was at your place mate?



I did think about having a get together at mine, but the mrs wasn't keen. 

Will contact Troy Cooper and get the details for the BBQ. Thanks Sandee


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 6, 2010)

Parkwood tavern is a quick walk from the expo if you get a dry throat. I know i'll be doing regular visits there


----------



## SouthSydney (Aug 6, 2010)

Bredlislave said:


> Few snags on the barbie on saturday night...contact troy for more details


 
How come Troy hasn't mentioned this previously? There's like 1.5-2days to go... :? Is it more of a private/invite-only thing or something? 
Could he maybe possibly give us a few details on here if its open for everyone/general (aps) public? So that everyone isnt left in the dark kinda thing....
As I know there are a fair majority of people that are keen for a BBQ/Picnic type thing and were considering trying to organise something... It would be easier though if there's something already organised with an actual venue maybe?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 6, 2010)

I havnt had a reply as yet, I m sure Troy is flat out ATM. 

If it hasn't been advertised then maybe its just for the exhibitors to get to know one another and run through the ins and outs of the day. If this is the case, no drama.......


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 6, 2010)

Rumour has it that Farma will be providing snags for all


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 6, 2010)

Matt are you coming down, would be good to catch up and discuss that herp out Oakey way and the Nambucca thing.....


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 6, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Matt are you coming down, would be good to catch up and discuss that herp out Oakey way and the Nambucca thing.....



Yeah Ben I'm definatly coming down for the day, would be good to catch up. Was hoping there would be some sort of 'get together/BBQ' thing but I am yet to have heard anything.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 6, 2010)

As Ozzie said, Parkwood Tav is very far away, worst case scenario meet at expo and head down there for an ale or 2. After all, a mans not a camel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Im taking some prawns and some snags to throw my bbq so anyone is welcome to pop over for a sausage sanga if they see it happening but im not sure where i can set it up yet, it will probably be somewhere near my truck! or any piece of grass i can find


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 6, 2010)

parky is kid friendly through the day out in the beer garden too i think.

would be good to get a few people to catch up for a bit if an informal meet up somewhere. im open to any suggestions.

those that are interested im checking if parky or arundel tav are putting on the ufc also


----------



## Specks (Aug 6, 2010)

cant wait. will be there all day and will be there with tony h giving him a hand. will be such a good day. thanks for setting it up troy and also tony


----------



## Specks (Aug 6, 2010)

will hope to see people from aussie pythons. ill be with tony most of the day with tony and if you see a kid around him and looks 13-14 but is 16. lol. dont be shy to say hi.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 6, 2010)

hey guys see u all there on the weekend


----------



## Surfcop24 (Aug 6, 2010)

I plan on being there.....


----------



## troycoop (Aug 6, 2010)

hi everyone yes there is a BBQ on the saturday night you are all welcome 
Troy


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 6, 2010)

troycoop said:


> hi everyone yes there is a BBQ on the saturday night you are all welcome
> Troy


 
and then................

just rock up to the first house that smells like a bbq and say troy sent me? few more details may help


----------



## troycoop (Aug 7, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> and then................
> 
> just rock up to the first house that smells like a bbq and say troy sent me? few more details may help



At parklands we will be setting up from 3 so feel free to come down after that and have a BBQ and a few drinks i cant tell you a time as we might be setting up till 10-11 but i will be happy to have a chat with you all 
Troy


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 7, 2010)

hey troy is that today?


----------



## nazza (Aug 7, 2010)

A bunch of us from the sunny coast reptile club are coming  2 car loads at least


----------



## troycoop (Aug 7, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> hey troy is that today?



yes tonight


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 7, 2010)

how is all going wish.. cant wait for melb expo


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 7, 2010)

ok try myself and jungle man will try making an appearence what time around 4?


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 7, 2010)

Farma said:


> Im taking some prawns and some snags to throw my bbq so anyone is welcome to pop over for a sausage sanga if they see it happening but im not sure where i can set it up yet, it will probably be somewhere near my truck! or any piece of grass i can find



See you all at Farma's truck!


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 7, 2010)

looks like there will be a few of us there,cya's 2moro


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!! l have had a look this arvo of everybody setting up for tomorrow and it is very impressive imo for those that went to the last Sydney expo the building is "roughly" the same size and late this arv. the whole building was an ants nest of displays being set-up Troy, Tony, Troy's dad and co should be happy the way its coming together.......solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## aus_jason (Aug 7, 2010)

*Gc expo*

parkwood tav is under renovations i heard . but the uni has a bar i think .


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 8, 2010)

THE EXPO IS TODAY.... hope to see some of you there....


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 8, 2010)

put your name tags on!
cya in a few hours Im leaving now honey


----------



## drover08 (Aug 8, 2010)

will be there  looking forward to meeting everyone whos going.


----------



## grimnir (Aug 8, 2010)

Got the family all ready to head to the show, will be good to see what is on display and get some ideas for our own setups. Kids just want to see the snakes and keep hounding me to hurry up and get one.


----------



## yommy (Aug 8, 2010)

leaving now too  can't wait.......


----------



## nagini-baby (Aug 8, 2010)

leaving in half hour


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm so jealous! I'm stuck at work atm. Heading up there after 12. AHH! lol


----------



## Tikanderoga (Aug 8, 2010)

Leaving in 5 mins - see you all there.


----------



## bigi (Aug 8, 2010)

its been open for an hour and still no pics, you are all a bit slow, cmon we want pics


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 8, 2010)

didn't take my camera but i'm sure there will be plenty of pics to come. some good displays and very nice animals down there.


----------



## willett (Aug 8, 2010)

Just got home, was good to see alot of lizards and not just a snake fest.
There were some good discounts. I got *this* - $319.40 marked down to $80:shock:
And *this** - *$87.10 marked down to $45:shock:
And some stubbie coolers and heaps of business cards
Forgot to take pics sorry.


----------



## Wally (Aug 8, 2010)

No way a Shingle Back for $45. That's a steal.

Edit: ah yes now I see why.


----------



## yommy (Aug 8, 2010)

Just got back from the show and would have to say it was an excellent day. 
Caught up with a few mates and met a few more APS members. 
Very professionally setup and run with great displays by shops and private keepers alike and heaps of people in attendance. Hats off to the organisers. A few pics for those that couldn't make it. Hopefully this turns into an annual event and justs gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## yommy (Aug 8, 2010)

couple nice greens and hypo bredli


----------



## yommy (Aug 8, 2010)

some for the lizard lovers + croc, couldn't get good shots through the cages for the monitors. Others should have shots of those.


----------



## yommy (Aug 8, 2010)

And finally a few more pythons + an adder. I am sure there will be some better pics posted by others later today. 
A great day, the only thing that could of made it better is a policy change by EPA to allow private breeders to sell on the day. 
But you never know into the future as the popularity is growing, the governing body (EPA) needs to grow and evolve with it too. Looking good though.


----------



## webbo10 (Aug 8, 2010)

jungle at todays expo


----------



## webbo10 (Aug 8, 2010)

some more from today


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 8, 2010)

it was a good day out,so who won on the raffle tickets? i won the $500 rodent voucher ( i got my sister to go up and collect it for me ) my snakes will be very happy with that.


----------



## dazzarama (Aug 8, 2010)

luck lol


----------



## driftoz (Aug 8, 2010)

looks like it was a good day spewing i couldnt afford plaine ticket to fly down there was looking forward to it.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 8, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> it was a good day out,so who won on the raffle tickets? i won the $500 rodent voucher ( i got my sister to go up and collect it for me ) my snakes will be very happy with that.



What a fantastic effort by Troy et al! Couldn't have asked for more for an inaugural expo, my only disappointment was with myself for not putting more effort into helping a frazzled looking Troy with this event! Next year mate, I'm all yours!

I got a call on my way home, that I won, of all things, a reptile enclosure! Quite a nice one I hear, how cool!


----------



## Perkele (Aug 8, 2010)

i just got home to brisbane.

i was so impressed by this today. much better then i assumed it would be. didn't win anything, but still watched the raffle (people writing their names and mobile numbers on tickets might help next year  ). had a good chat with a few people, got to meet baden, and have a chat with him about enclosures etc. 

i can see this getting bigger and bigger, as it was very popular straight away. having a DERM area was a nice touch, and the crocodiles and birds being held by kids (and me) were a great touch. the venomous snake show was perfect too.

i'm looking forward to next year.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome day! Long, but awesome  There at 7am, just got home now. 
Heaps of pics, but I don't know how to get them from my daughter's camera to the computer, so you will all have to wait!

Michelle


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Aug 8, 2010)

i really enjoyed myself today. didnt get any pics, but i got a nice dicount on crickets..!!!! and got some good prices on rodents.

there were some awesome snakes and lizards too... well done to everyone who put something on display.


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 8, 2010)

what an awesome day! Picked up my new baby Diamond and took her home first thing this morning and then headed to the expo. Brilliant stuff guys! next year I am going to save up more money!!! (Still came home with some awesome specials though!!)


----------



## jazdan (Aug 8, 2010)

Top day come home with one of those big urs tanks as ya first walked in nthe one with coastal in it :-D cant wait for next year even if i did have work on stand for half hour lol well worth it. i think i need to ease up on my collection for 6 months lol


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 8, 2010)

It was a great day, i picked up some new het Bubs from Simon (slimebo) and saw some BEAUTIFUL vens and other herps (i especially love the hatchy death adders, and the blue-belly black) Simon's albino's were AMAZING. 

picked up some heat globes REALLY cheap ($8) as well as some heat rock/cave type thingo's 

if i can do anything to help organise an expo next year, please tell me as today was AWESOME !!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome time, 
Saw some great enclosures. Loved the water monitor trio spent like 20 minutes just watching them.
There was a lot more monitors there then I thought there would be.
The Perentie was a treat, so was seeing the puppy dog lacy, I am now considering a lacy I want the challenge.

Didnt actually buy anything but I did get some contacts so that was good.
As I walked out this afternoon there was still a long line at 12 30 so hopefully that means this was really successful and will happen next year and the next year after that.


----------



## nagini-baby (Aug 8, 2010)

fantastic day!!!! saw some old aquaintences my friend brought
a realy nice tank and got a heap of good deals... and i patted the eagle!!!


----------



## Tikanderoga (Aug 8, 2010)

Was a great event, really enjoyed it.


----------



## nazza (Aug 8, 2010)

It was great! Everyone I talked to enjoyed it and were impressed by the turnout


----------



## aus_jason (Aug 8, 2010)

I won a small fruit box , better then nothing though . not bad for $5 and going to a good cause .


----------



## anntay (Aug 8, 2010)

had a great time got a few things and shirts. by 1pm my daughter was can we get out of here and go home as there were lots of people. great turn out and yer what ticket number won as i left early. still have my ticket lol got some good pics also


----------



## xmattstax (Aug 8, 2010)

*gold coast reptile expo*

travelled down from maryborough to see the first reptile expo was a great turn out and a success bought lots of items at great prices learnt some stuff great display of reptiles, we definatly need somthing like this up our way thanks for putting on a great day. hopefully it will be ran next year, bigger and better and we will be sure to be there.
well done to all involved


----------



## Amby_Purr (Aug 8, 2010)

I travelled down from brisband, with my 21mo son... he LOVED the owl, and the spencers monitor, but other than that, he was unimpressed that he was not big enough for the jumping castles...lol oh well... such wonderful displays, and oh I WISHED I could have stayed and tried my luck at the raffle, but alas was not to be... Also wish I had of brought more money with me...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 8, 2010)

did anyone get an awesome pic of the big bird of prey? I didn't ask what it was or get my camera out.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 8, 2010)

the bird of prey in the back of a van?

pulled up, got out th car turned around to a tapping noise and there's a bloody wedge tail in the back of a van!!! wasn't there long and plenty of ventilation but.......


----------



## dneti (Aug 8, 2010)

definitely a great expo, especially for a first time. Excellent work and cant wait for next year!


----------



## Amby_Purr (Aug 8, 2010)

here it is....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 8, 2010)

ha ha nah the one I'm talking about was like 6 times that size.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 8, 2010)

here u go tahnee its a wedge tailed eagle


----------



## Amby_Purr (Aug 8, 2010)

how the hell did I miss THAT one???...lol I feel gipped!!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 8, 2010)

hahah I loved the Water python and the Croc's at the doors.
Very classy 
wish my house had crocs at the door....dam QLD


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Aug 8, 2010)

i took advantage of the pet crazy stall trying to flog everything off so they didnt have to take anything home and i managed to get the lucky reptile super rain system for $90 original price of $354.95 so im happy


----------



## wizz (Aug 8, 2010)

nice one troy good job and all that helped get it going ......And ha to all that did not think it would be a good day bet u go next year :lol:


----------



## wizz (Aug 8, 2010)

pic of the expo


----------



## Kitmin (Aug 8, 2010)

We had a great afternoon at the expo, my son fell in love of the snakes and we fell in love with the fantastic enclosures , my daughter got to hold the cool croc at the door, picked up some cheap crickets and a light for the top of one of our enclousures. Thanks to the organisers.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 8, 2010)

So is Mr Cooper making plans for the next Gold Coast Reptile Expo


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Aug 8, 2010)

lol i can see myself in that first pic wizz im in the green shirt with the black hoodie unzipped right in the middle of the photo lmfao


----------



## Choco (Aug 8, 2010)

Fantastic Day. Loved the monitor with the puppy dog harness on. Unfortunately I could only stay for a bit and there were too many people there when I was there to really meet anyone. Slimebo and the Devil's stalls were packed. The little Jungles Nev had looked great as were Simons Albinos.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## learner74 (Aug 9, 2010)

*i did*

isn't it lovely!


----------



## learner74 (Aug 9, 2010)

my daughter with a croc. We had a great day.


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2010)

learner74 said:


> isn't it lovely!


 
Is that a Wedgie? Damn so jealous right now.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 9, 2010)

Did any of you get to see the The Wedge Tail Eagle fly across the room later in the day? That was AWESOME! :shock:
Two flaps of his giant wings and away he went! 
I didn't get a photo, I didn't know it was happening until it did.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 9, 2010)

aww. there were a lot of kiddies there... next generation of reptile addicts


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 9, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Did any of you get to see the The Wedge Tail Eagle fly across the room later in the day? That was AWESOME! :shock:
> Two flaps of his giant wings and away he went!
> I didn't get a photo, I didn't know it was happening until it did.


 
i saw that, it was HUGE, an awe inspiring animal... 

Did anyone see the blue-bellied black on display, another stunning animal...


----------



## ZenPython (Aug 9, 2010)

It was awesome! So glad there was such a great turn out for it! Hoping this means there'll definitely be another one next year!!! Well done guys!!


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 9, 2010)

great expo, saw a lot of familiar faces, meet some new people. great reptiles on display, thanks to everyone that organised it!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 9, 2010)

Absolutely great expo. Way bigger than I expected and heaps more people than I expected. These expos are the right way to grow our hobby and expose more people to it. Great work Troy. Really bummed I didnt put together a stall for the day. Will definately do one next year.

Stein Enclosures looked great and for a pretty good price considering the work that goes into them. Think I will be getting a display piece for the lounge room after christmas. 

Was also really good to catch up with other APS members and finally put a face to the name. Had a chat with Jungleman, Byron Moses, Snake Whisperer, Mattsnake, Devil, Solar 17, Pike, Pike1, Corky, Wokka, Byup, Eipper, Jonno, TroyK and saw Slimebo but he had about 30 people waiting in line to check out his critters so didnt get a chance for a chat.

Congrats Troy and everyone else involved, cant wait for the next one.......


----------



## learner74 (Aug 9, 2010)

i missed the eagle flying we left before that. i will be at the next one. Ipswich in november!!!!!!


----------



## nazza (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this the Ipswich one as good?
Oh and theres a pic titled Naz with a Wedgie  But its on a mates camera and he is pc illiterate so I won't get it until our next club meeting.


----------



## Retic (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah it was good to catch up again, I know I am only little and easily forgotten 

I enjoyed my short time at the Expo, it seemed to be well organised and certainly busy. Well done to those involved. 



BARRAMUNDI said:


> Was also really good to catch up with other APS members and finally put a face to the name. Had a chat with Jungleman, Byron Moses, Snake Whisperer, Mattsnake, Devil, Solar 17, Pike, Pike1, Corky, Wokka, Byup, Eipper, Jonno, TroyK and saw Slimebo but he had about 30 people waiting in line to check out his critters so didnt get a chance for a chat.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahh sorry Ash, I knew I would forget someone. Guess that makes us even as you forgot me when we were standing in the line....lol....

Was good to catch up again, keep me in mind if that carpet lays for you, good work.....


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Guys, the whole thing looks like a great day! For the first one, I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it looks! You've done a fantastic job organising! 

Bummer I'm in Viet-land  Can't wait to join in the fun next year, though


----------



## Retic (Aug 9, 2010)

Haha, fair enough. I didn't actually forget you, just your name for a second, I knew it was some kind of fish and quickly narrowed it down to Mullet, Pike and Barramundi. 
I came home to find that snake mating with my hypo female. 



BARRAMUNDI said:


> Ahh sorry Ash, I knew I would forget someone. Guess that makes us even as you forgot me when we were standing in the line....lol....
> 
> Was good to catch up again, keep me in mind if that carpet lays for you, good work.....


----------



## grimnir (Aug 9, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> aww. there were a lot of kiddies there... next generation of reptile addicts


Was a great day, got there around 9.30. Would have loved to of stayed longer than we did. My girls loved the show, really enjoyed where they could interact with some of the reptiles. They also managed to convince me to setup one of my spare aquariums for some turts. 
With some of the reps on show and their enclosures really got my wife onboard with us housing some Bredli's.


----------



## dottyback (Aug 9, 2010)

I was lucky to be up there and checked it out, having been to Melbourne and Sydney expo's I thought the Gold expo was brillant! Specially as its the first one! I big credit goes out to the organisers who made it fantastic!


----------



## 152Boy (Aug 9, 2010)

I had an awesome day out and can't wait for the ippy show! We got there at 9:30 and didn't leave until 3.30! The wedgetail flying was amazing! I walked around the show several times and keep seeing new animals each time! Thanks troy for a great day!!! Now we just have to organise a brisbane EXPO!!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 9, 2010)

Was a fantastic day, saw a lot of people that I don't get to see very often and met a whole lot of new people as well. Was very impressed with the size, and after talking to Troy's old man at the end it sounds like next year is going to be even bigger and better! Looking forward to it!


----------



## TA1PAN (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey guys did anyone get a picture of steins enclosure with fish tank in the bottom?


----------



## The Devil (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, hat's off to Troy and all his helpers. It was a GREAT day and I was really surprised at the number of people who turned up.

It can only get bigger and better next year....................


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 9, 2010)

spottedpython28 said:


> Hey guys did anyone get a picture of steins enclosure with fish tank in the bottom?



I may have, just need to get pics off the camera and check them out


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 9, 2010)

just finally got back from the Goldcoast expo and had a fantastic time.congrats to the organisers and on to bigger and better next year.plenty of APS users came up and introduced themselves which was great.i was rapt that my adult albino darwin won best python as well.got to move some hatchies on to their new homes after the expo was all done and dusted so i'll have to update the website,but still bot some albinos and others left.i'll post some photos when i get a chance.
cheers
simon


----------



## smeejason (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done to all. And a big thankyou to the guys that brought albino's and greens. My wife who has paid no attention to any of my snakes suddenly decided i should by a pair of each of those. And why don't i buy a awesome display cage like what was there and put a green in the lounge room. so was awesome for me


----------



## Retic (Aug 9, 2010)

spottedpython28 said:


> Hey guys did anyone get a picture of steins enclosure with fish tank in the bottom?


 
Here you go.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 9, 2010)

awesome enclosure by Ben wasn't it.i'm getting him to build a massive fake background for my lacey cage.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pick boa hardly any glare from the glass. It was an awesome day can't believe how successful it was. The only down side is that it was so busy that I only got the chance to do one five minute lap. So I hardly got to see anything. Oh and no one from APS introduced themselves for who they are so I probably met a lot of you but will never know who you are The only person from aps I actually met was sola 17. Hats off to Troy and Tony the show was amazing and it's just the first year! I also picked up my albino and het from Simon. I never saw the eagle fly and I was right across from them.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mate your enclosures are so much better in real life then on the screen.
It was a high light!

Gave me many ideas for my own.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 9, 2010)

I never took any photos so I have nothing. I didn't even get a picture of my stall! So keep the pics coming


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 9, 2010)

I know jannico that's what everyone says but I don't know how to fix that other than just getting my name out there by word of mouth. My wife thinks I'm wasting my time because I'll never be able to make a living off it  I disagree and hope she is wrong


----------



## jahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Great enclosure, alot of work has gone into that.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Who cares it makes you happy.
Do it.
Maybe put one in a popular pet store like Nerang Pets.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 9, 2010)

or set up like an online store thingo on here, coz i know a lot of people on here would buy and spread the world about your enclosures........


----------



## memix7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys here is a vid I took of the eagle flying

[video=youtube;Od7gxhcmNxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od7gxhcmNxo[/video]


----------



## jeda (Aug 10, 2010)

I also loved the white owl as well, he had so many kids patting him ,like totally surrounded 20 deep almost , at some stages, and handled it without a blink, and the handler was;nt a bad bird iether, top day.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 10, 2010)

memix7 said:


> Hey guys here is a vid I took of the eagle flying
> 
> YouTube - ‪Eagle Flight‬&lrm;



Thanks for posting this, now I can show my kids who missed it 

It was more than 2 flaps of his wings, but still awesome! :lol:


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah was a great event hopefully will be another next year


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 10, 2010)

Definitely might need a bigger venue though


----------



## evozz (Aug 10, 2010)

It was an awesome day!!! Thanks to everyone who put their hands up to get involved, organise and participate with their collections/sales etc. etc.
Spent most of the day cooking sausages but still managed to get in there and have a look at everything  There were some bargains to be had, that's for sure!! Next step is to save up and get our "kids" one of those Stein Enclosures


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 10, 2010)

those stein enclosures where definately impressive


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 10, 2010)

Just plain nuts

how much is the one with the fish tank in it worth?????

Would love to do a rainforest themed enclosure and house my GTPs in there. Will check out your web site aswell.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 10, 2010)

Great day out. Thanks to Troy & Co for organising it. From personal experience, I know how much blood, sweat and tears goes into organising an event like this. Also, well done to the reptile community and general public for supporting it so well too. Everyone I spoke with had a great time. You can count on our support again next year too Troy. Well done!

It's so great to know that we now have 3 good 'shows' here in Qld each year: One in Gladstone in April, Gold Coast in August, and ours in November. Hasn't the repitle hobby gone ahead in Qld over the last year or two? 

Now that the Gold Coast Expo is behind us, we've got our heads down and are busy putting the finishing touches to our 'Festival' plans for November. 

Once again Troy, well done mate on a great Gold Coast Expo. 

Cheers
Joy


----------



## jazdan (Aug 10, 2010)

yay lol


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi barramundi here's a breakdown: standard 6.5 foot x 4 foot x 3 foot enclosure is $1690 which includes your Rock wall and floor and waterfall plants etc then you add $580 for each corner enclosure then add $980 for the frameless glass then add $1050 for aquarium . Total cost $4900 as it was at the expo


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 10, 2010)

sweet, I checked your website, this may be off topic but its still promoting your biz and the expo's worth so what the hell......

I was thinking something along the lines of 1200w x 1200h x 600d on a small stand, modern look on the outside with hinged doors and deep rainforest theme on the inside,

roughly how much????


----------



## 152Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

Some Photos more to come!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone get pics of the little Water Monitors


----------



## 152Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

A Couple More!


----------



## anntay (Aug 10, 2010)

these r some of the pic's i got with my phone had an awsome time. next year i need more money


----------



## anntay (Aug 10, 2010)

i did dut they wont upload


----------



## troycoop (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone who come on the day to support us for our first show and would like to also thank all the people that had a stall there and i hope to see you all next year.
we got about 3500 people threw the door 
we are already planning next year and it will be a two day event as alot of the stall holders and i didnt get the chance to see anything as we where all flat out all day and didnt get to see what was there.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is great news


----------



## anntay (Aug 10, 2010)

in the last pic try to find the water monitor


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I FOUND IT !
It freaked me out when I saw three of them lol


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 10, 2010)

i snapped a few photos before the doors opened and was hoping to get more through the day but i was too busy,so heres some early ones


----------



## troycoop (Aug 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> I FOUND IT !
> It freaked me out when I saw three of them lol



the two smaller ones where mine they are definitely a grate monitor you can watch them for hours


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 10, 2010)

a few more


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 10, 2010)

last lot,spewing i didn't get around to all the stalls to get more photos


----------



## patonthego (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are a few pics that my daughter took for me. I had to tear myself away from the coastal boy, i miss my girl being cooled for breeding.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi barramundi that would be about $1100 complete with everything including rock wall plants, vines, waterfall, pond but not a heat lamp


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 10, 2010)

Your spewing??? I got none at all


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 10, 2010)

I got a photo of that albino hatchie also slimebo lol it's a beaut!


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 10, 2010)

Heres one for you Greg!...talking business


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 10, 2010)

who is that ruggedly handsome man there on the right. I had the paparazzi following me around all day lol. Was a great day all round, I was tempted to try and catch the eagle as it flew by and make a run for it


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2010)

lol mudi, handsome maybe... but you forgot short!


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 10, 2010)

Good things come in small packages


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2010)

That they do :] Hopefully the smaller the better!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha shorty good to see you guys there Greg. Want to invite you guys around for a dinner party sometime soon with Stuart and his wife too


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 11, 2010)

That would be great ben, jade would love to meet the kids and your not a bad bloke to have some drinks with


----------



## TheReptileCove (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,
i made a vid of the expo if anyone didnt get to go..
[video=youtube;W8NSgV_gZik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8NSgV_gZik[/video]


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 12, 2010)

Wondering if anyone can help me out here. 

There was a stand on the day that had a few green tree pythons in glass enclosures. It was only a small stand in the middle of the expo. I think they belonged to a guy with long grey hair. The woman there was kind enough to take the lid off the enclosure to let me snap one of the beautiful pythons, and I got a pretty decent shot of one that I'd like to send them. 

Can anyone help me out here with a name etc. 

Here's some of my pics of the day. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradchiplin/4871350532/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradchiplin/4871397652/

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4871403740_ee6eac8b0e_z.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4871437366_41edc2ebc9_z.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4116/4871393928_dd779aac15_z.jpg


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

was a good day


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 12, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me out here.
> 
> There was a stand on the day that had a few green tree pythons in glass enclosures. It was only a small stand in the middle of the expo. I think they belonged to a guy with long grey hair. The woman there was kind enough to take the lid off the enclosure to let me snap one of the beautiful pythons, and I got a pretty decent shot of one that I'd like to send them. [/URL]



Baden (Solar17) on this site.


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 12, 2010)

username is solar17 his name is Baden, send him a PM


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 12, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me out here.
> 
> There was a stand on the day that had a few green tree pythons in glass enclosures. It was only a small stand in the middle of the expo. I think they belonged to a guy with long grey hair. The woman there was kind enough to take the lid off the enclosure to let me snap one of the beautiful pythons, and I got a pretty decent shot of one that I'd like to send them.
> 
> ...


 
I like your photography mate, very nice. what camera do you use?


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 12, 2010)

Cheers man...Using a nikon DSLR at the moment. My D90 just died...using the D300 now.


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 23, 2010)

Kinda off topic,does anyone know who had the death adders on display, along with other things (an olive as well i think) 
if you are reading this, can you please PM me who made the enclosure you had on display ... (or if you have it for sale, how much do you want for it) 

i just remembered it, and it is exactly what i need (not the "Beech" coloured one" the white one that had aspen as a substrate...


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 23, 2010)

wasn't those venomous pythons Tony's? the ones to the left of his trailer?

Olive, albino, red belly, death adder etc or was there another death adder to the left of tony's ones?


----------



## eipper (Aug 24, 2010)

that is definately not a Pyrrhus


----------

